# Internal hemorrhoids causing gas and rumbling?



## scout2001

My doctor has diagnosed INTERNAL hemorrhoids. Could they be causingconstant rumbling all day long AND gas all day long?If so....any suggestions? I am taking hydrocortisone suppositories thathelp a little bit. I am also increasing roughage. Anything else?Thank you.


----------



## asithaya

For more hemorrhoids information, just follow this link---> What is Hemorrhoids and natural cures.


----------



## asitha50412

hay, try this, it helped me. hemorrhoids remedy


----------

